# Denver Area Cigar Tasting



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

Just found out that one of the Denver area B/M's will be having a tasting featuring the Rocky Patel lines, Oct. 6th from 4- 8. I believe Rocky's brother will be there.
The store: What's Knot to Love
Address: 907 E. Colfax Ave.
Phone: 303-832-2440
webstite: What's Knot to Love

It would be great to see some Colorado gorillas there.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Bluenote said:


> Just found out that one of the Denver area B/M's will be having a tasting featuring the Rocky Patel lines, Oct. 6th from 4- 8. I believe Rocky's brother will be there.
> The store: What's Knot to Love
> Address: 907 E. Colfax Ave.
> Phone: 303-832-2440
> ...


Thanks Bluenote. I'll try to make it. If I think I can, I'll PM you and we can herf.


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

Moglman said:


> Thanks Bluenote. I'll try to make it. If I think I can, I'll PM you and we can herf.


Sounds great!


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

Wanted to Bumb this since it's today...


----------

